# <---newbish



## Lilswanwillow (May 8, 2007)

Hi, I'm new in a kinda way.

Along long time ago, I think I was on here, Maybe maybe not... I kept P. paradoxa those years ago.

And found them boring and easy, In a group setting of three: two males and one female. First male mismoulted, second live for quite awhile, til his last instar when the female decided that she was hungry. She died of old age I think I remember.

So, anyway, I live in northern MN, big into pets. Parrots, mainly, but fish and 'other'

My next 'other' is hopefully going into mantids again. The last were 5 years ago, thats why my memory is fuzzy as to when the female died. But I'll be posting that stuff in the 'general questions' forum

questions? ask away.


----------



## robo mantis (May 8, 2007)

Welcome, OMG I remember you :shock:


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (May 9, 2007)

Welcome back


----------



## OGIGA (May 9, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 9, 2007)

Welcome 2


----------

